# Would you support a Kickstarter for this Uber/Lyft replacement?



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

2-part question. Just trying to test out the waters... 

1.) Would you support (donate to or invest in) a brand-new TNC that would have the following differences?

2.) What else would you suggest for this list of differences?

In no particular order of importance:

* Reasonable limits on the number of drivers per area. Not a medallion system, but at least pausing the recruitment campaigns when a market is oversaturated.
* Fair ratings system - true 1-to-5 star, not 4-to-5 star. Lyft-style mutual blacklisting. Removal (by staff) of obviously unfair votes.
* Fair promotions. The current setup of disallowing referral codes if a ride has already been taken is unfair. Passengers get REALLY annoyed at that. 
* Layered ratings system - appearance, navigation, driving skills, personality.
* Destination Filter (like Lyft) - get only rides that go to the area you're heading to.
* Ability for riders to request a specific driver, if available in the area. Also, pre-scheduled trips.
* Accessibility notifications - if the driver or passenger are deaf/hard-of-hearing, or have any other particular disability, the app would notify the other party.
* Per-mile portion of the fare indexed to the cost of gas. Gas prices rise = per-mile fees rise. It's only fair.
* Passengers MUST confirm pick-up location. If address range, then pax doesn't get to rate the "navigation" portion of the driver.
* Our own (or if legally impossible, then a closely affiliated) insurance company that provides PRIMARY insurance as well as additional "commercial-style" insurance. Solve the insurance headaches once and for all.
* Massive social media support, educating riders and eliminating the disinformation that plagues Uber (public officials badmouthing it as "uninsured, uninspected, no background checks" and getting away with it).
* Outreach to local police departments - explain that we're helping to solve their drunk-driving problem.
* Ability for drivers to "black out" a map area / combination of map-area-and-time-of-day based on personal preferences (i.e. asshole cops, bad neighborhood, drunk college kids, etc).
* Discounts on gas - company sets up contracts with Exxon, BP, Mobil, etc, to provide "fleet cards" to drivers, like major trucking companies do.
* Discounts on supplies & equipment - company gets special pricing on phones, GPS, dashcams, other "permanent" equipment, as well as sets up coupon deals for drivers to get water/mints/whatever-other-supplies from local stores.
* Additional option to rent out the car (like BuzzCar) for the times you're not using it, or getting another driver in there. Useful for situations where you drive on weekends / at night, but the car sits idle during the day / at primary job.

What else would you add? Help me figure out an "ideal TNC" that would be just as fair to DRIVERS as it is to passengers.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

* Customizable printed materials for local distribution - driver can enter their personal referral code (customizable like Lyft), select the type of materials (business cards, flyers, posters, retail stand w/cards, etc), and the system sends the order to GotPrint or VistaPrint or whoever, then in a couple of days a stack of materials is delivered to the driver's house, so they can take it to local bars, clubs, hotels, etc. Raise local awareness & generate business in their *home area*, so they don't have to drive 30-45 minutes to reach a lucrative market.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

* Legal defense team - a dedicated staff to address issues such as local police issues, insurance problems, etc. Contract with lawyers to provide free or discounted assistance for traffic tickets - for TNC-related (i.e. "illegal taxicab") AND non-TNC-related (i.e. parking/speeding/etc) offenses.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

If it's cheaper than Uber/Lyft people will use it and drivers will earn even less.

Everything you stated would benefit drivers. What's the draw for passengers?


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

Backdash, that's a very good question.

I wouldn't make it cheaper than Uber/Lyft, the pricing should be on par or maybe a little more expensive but with reduced spike effect of surges.
If the TNC would keep track of the local events, such as sports games, concerts, etc, and notify drivers in advance, they should be able to plan things better and maybe show up in the area in advance, reducing the need for surge prices.

According to my personal opinion + feedback from friends + feedback from several dozen passengers, most people would rather pay a *small* premium for the sake of stability, rather than play the "will this ride cost me $ 5 or $ 15?" game due to surges.

Also, there are plenty of ways to make money without ripping off the drivers. Referral bonuses from supply companies, resale of insurance, etc. Uber's profit scheme is narrow-minded, gouging drivers instead of asking themselves "where ELSE can we make money?". The TNC business touches so many people and so many different industries, that, even though I don't have any specific answers to this, I know for a fact that there HAVE to be some.

Advertising-wise, I would focus on social media marketing and proper information. Get people to talk about it. Clear up the misunderstandings.
Hire a PR firm to get TV personalities to discuss the future of transportation, in particular how "this TNC" is helping people to solve everyday problems. Just ONE episode of a morning news show or a late-night entertainment show would make more of an impact than millions spent on online ads.
Offer real and meaningful solutions to businesses, venues, organizations - increase visibility and awareness with a little legwork instead of spending $1000's on untargeted ads.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

I agree that there are solutions. Just keep in mind that there are not always good or viable solutions. Also many times solving one problem creates another.

I'm not saying its not doable.
Just realize that the wheel has been made. Reinventing a better wheel does not automatically equal a profitable/successful market share.

If you don't mind, how much funding would you be looking for via Kickstarter? Ballpark...


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

CNJtrepreneur said:


> * Legal defense team - a dedicated staff to address issues such as local police issues, insurance problems, etc. Contract with lawyers to provide free or discounted assistance for traffic tickets - for TNC-related (i.e. "illegal taxicab") AND non-TNC-related (i.e. parking/speeding/etc) offenses.


I Paid AAA $100/year for this. you'll also get road side assistance too. I get $2000 in attorney's fee, $700 trip expense (car rental fee, lodging, meals, etc.)


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

Sometimes, the original wheel has too many weird angles. The next version works.

WebVan died. Pets.com died. Amazon learned from their mistakes & made a better wheel.
GardenWeb died. Houzz.com made a better wheel & absorbed them.
Beenz died. Bitcoin made a better wheel.
AudioGalaxy died. BitTorrent made a better wheel.

There are a 1000 other examples, but you get my drift.

Sometimes, you do need someone else to make all the mistakes for you, and then you make a better solution.

I don't even have a ballpark estimate. I would have to sit down & do an actual projection in terms of cost of staff, marketing, supplies, office space, legal coverage, app development, etc, etc.

But, if TheOatmeal can get 4 million for a stupid card game, and some dude can get $ 10K for potato salad, I have faith that a KS project that aims to solve an actual problem, will raise a significant amount of funding. Especially if there's going to be a PR battle between the New TNC and Uber.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

CNJtrepreneur said:


> Sometimes, the original wheel has too many weird angles. The next version works.
> 
> WebVan died. Pets.com died. Amazon learned from their mistakes & made a better wheel.
> GardenWeb died. Houzz.com made a better wheel & absorbed them.
> ...


yah but there's something money can buy, call "brand loyalty." business 101.

What you said about learning form mistake is true if they are going to die. Uber and Amazon are pretty successful and it's hard to create a company against them. Also there's something call "brand loyalty" They will stick with uber just because they like the name. They already have an app for uber, they don't want additional app for other rides.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> yah but there's something money can buy, call "brand loyalty." business 101.


That's true, to an extent. But from what I've seen, IDK, maybe East Coast people are more cynical, but it seems that most people's brand loyalty is to the credit card in their wallet.



azndriver87 said:


> What you said about learning form mistake is true if they are going to die. Uber and Amazon are pretty successful and it's hard to create a company against them.


Duly noted. That's why I expect an uphill battle. I expect having to have one HELL of a marketing strategy. But at the same time, I see a lot of opportunities these guys are just not taking at all.



azndriver87 said:


> Also there's something call "brand loyalty" They will stick with uber just because they like the name. They already have an app for uber, they don't want additional app for other rides.


Again, maybe it's a market-specific difference, but - in Manhattan, there are alternatives such as Via and Gett, which offer flat-rate rides anywhere within a certain area/grid. And yes, people use them instead of Uber/Lyft. Because they're offering something different from U/L, i.e. a fixed-fare $5 / $10, with no surprises.

Which actually wraps around back to Backdash's question of "what's in it for passengers?".
I'll have to think about that particular aspect, some more. It can't just be pricing, it has to be something unique.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

I agree about the ability to raise money.

Clearly you've thought about this. So just as an exercise, without meaning to put you on the spot, what would be the first 2 or 3 steps after raising (random number) 10 million dollars?


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

Heh. I've been thinking about this after seeing the 3rd idea that I once had, and never did anything about, get actually implemented by someone else, and raise over a million. I'm done sitting on my hands.

As an exercise, the 1st thing I would do is get together a team of UX designers, app programmers, back-end / database specialists, and marketing mavens, and come up with the beta version of the actual app.
First and foremost, there needs to be an actual working product, with a support network behind it.

The 2nd step would be to test it out in a couple of markets - NY, LA, Miami, etc.
Collect feedback & make improvements. Immediately. Publicize the improvements. Solicit more feedback.

At the same time, the PR team would be going into social media, reaching out to TV networks, and talking to bloggers, to bring up awareness of this new alternative.


----------



## ElectricEliminator (May 15, 2015)

A suggestion I just thought of: Instead of fare cuts that make driving less profitable, why not sponsored rides? Based on location, peak hours, etc, local national and international companies could pay Uber X amount to display an advertisement of some sort on the passenger's device while waiting for their ride to arrive. The passenger saves money and it doesn't come out of the driver's pocket. It's also a passive activity, not a promo code that needs to be actively entered by the passenger. It would be an additional source of revenue for the TNC too.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

CNJtrepreneur said:


> As an exercise, the 1st thing I would do is get together a team of UX designers, app programmers, back-end / database specialists, and marketing mavens, and come up with the beta version of the actual app.


Before that you need to hire somebody who's qualified to hire the management to hire and manage those teams. Unless that's you.



CNJtrepreneur said:


> The 2nd step would be to test it out in a couple of markets


Before that test parameters need to be determined. Getting returned data and interpreting that data efficiently are two different things. The later being complex and sometimes very difficult to put in a useful or valuable format. Data mining involves more than just seeing what works and what doesn't.

Building an internal (if that's what you meant) PR team seems like a major roadblock to me. A third party PR company seem a better choice. Again, thats just me.

Don't mean to be Capt Obvious here. Just ponting out that first steps involve previous first steps or well, you know what I mean.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

Backdash, you're not being Captain Obvious, it's all good stuff, especially considering that I wrote this off-the-cuff, and I'm following it in between doing things @ my primary job. In other words, only half a brain engaged... 

Believe me, I'm taking notes here. How would you set it up initially, if you were in charge? If you don't mind spending the time to educate a management noob...


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

ElectricEliminator said:


> ...Instead of fare cuts that make driving less profitable, why not sponsored rides? Based on location, peak hours, etc, local national and international companies could pay... to display an advertisement...


Good idea! Especially useful for local businesses, as they could target the specific audience, i.e. you KNOW that 90% of people heading out on Friday night are going to eat or drink... market the 8PM-1AM timeframe to local bars/comedy clubs/restaurants.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

* Community-sourced + team-sourced notification of upcoming events / festivals so drivers can plan around potential upcoming "surges".


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

* Ability to filter trip length. Not for everyone, but maybe for the top 20-30% of drivers, as a "time-management" bonus.
* Ability to filter riders by ratings + trip length. I.e. don't even show pings 20 mins away for a 2.5 rated rider. I'm not even moving for that.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

A few things that concerned me when I was driving, just for the simple fact of driver safety or possible recourse, was unaccompanied minors and pax that weren't the account holder. 

Not sure how safety features could be implemented into your app but these were big issues for me at least. 

And yes, I would support anyone that could get it right without screwing the drivers.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

Teksaz, those are good points, noted.

Personally, when I have "pax-not-account-holder", i.e. the pick-up name is "Amanda" and it's a 6'5" dude who looks like Shaq, I always tell them (politely) that I personally don't care, but I'm not totally sure how Uber's insurance company would handle it, since it's not your name on the waybill. And anyway, wouldn't it be better to have your own account in case you need to get somewhere in a rush? Don't have to use it, just set it up & have it available. They usually get the "oh, I didn't think of it" look, and thank me for the advice.

Never had an unaccompanied minor (didn't even think people would do that!), but if that ever happens, I'd reject the pick-up outright. That's the abovementioned insurance issue + the general liability of having a minor in my care. Nope, nope, nope.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

However, there is a service somewhere, that offers VERY thoroughly pre-screened and continuously monitored drivers to pick up kids from school. Maybe their business model & legal clearances could be adapted to this service as well, as an additional potential work-stream for drivers who are extremely well-qualified.

For the kid-pick-up routine though, for the truly paranoid, I would also add a company-provided interior video+audio camera, that would automatically activate upon entering the GPS coordinates of any school, and deactivate when the kid is delivered to the drop-off house. It would also upload the video to the system as soon as possible. The driver would have no way to alter, or control, the camera. So the entire time the kid is in the car, there's a record of it. Protects both the kid and the driver, from a legal & ethical standpoint.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> And yes, I would support anyone that could get it right without screwing the drivers.


Yes, I'm doing this to be fair to drivers. Drivers are the lifeblood of this system, something that Uber doesn't seem to realize (or care about). Instead of doing the new-driver-churn, I'd rather have dedicated, professional, *happy* drivers, who are well-compensated and as a result, think of ways to make it a better experience for everyone, as opposed to *****ing on forums... 

The old adage "the customer is always right" is bullshit. The customer is greedy, small-minded, petty, annoying, and doesn't know what they want. Customers come and go. Employees (or in this case, independent contractors) are what really makes your business tick. Would you rather invest in a passer-by who's going to be a part of your business for a few minutes, or an employee/contractor, who's going to be a part of it for days, weeks, months, and years? Simple logic.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah, the kid thing was more prevalent than you may think, at least here anyway. I do have a front and rear facing dashcam and made damn sure it was recording when these instances occurred. Still an uneasy ride. I did start refusing rides if it was obvious. 

Good Luck


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

IDK, maybe people are more trusting out there in the West... here in NY / NJ, you won't see any parents send their kid off with a driver they don't know.

I have a dual-lens dashcam too, so I'm not too worried. But camera or not, it's the legal liability attached to a minor that I just don't want to deal with.

If there would be a side line to the transportation network, geared toward busy moms who don't have time to pick up kids, all the legal & insurance considerations would be totally reworked. And the camera would have to be sealed off, i.e. there's no way the driver has access to the recorded video.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

Heh, I think Uber read my post. Going to offer discounted gas cards to drivers who do over 200 rides / month.

http://mashable.com/2015/06/09/uber...ial&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

You said:



CNJtrepreneur said:


> * Reasonable limits on the number of drivers per area. Not a medallion system, but at least pausing the recruitment campaigns when a market is oversaturated.


What Market in the US has a reasonable number of TNC drivers and can easily accomodate another competing in the "Taxi" market?

Is there a formula of cars per 100,000 people? Or is current cab numbers to population? Nightclubs and universities per square mile? Get UBER / LYFT driver numbers add them together and target 20% of that?

It's ALL just a haphazard experiment - where the ever increasing number of drivers are the fall guys for the dwindling cake that's out there.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Topics I would advise exploring:

What is the success rate for other ride for hire apps, and why are so many slow to spread beyond their birth city? 
Some of the issues you cover have been addressed in black car dispatch apps, yet adoption rate is slow, and often times, their marketing outreach beyond their mother city is weak. Why?

Take LimoAnywhere, for example. They have been PAINFULLY slow rolling out their on demand app, and they have all the bones in place. 

BlackLane has a LOT of money behind them, they have not been aggressively promoting their product. 

BeTransported and MadKota were practically DOA

Find out what has slowed or killed these products.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

@ Sydney Uber: I don't think there should (or can, even) be any exact number for any particular market. But on the back-end, the system could keep track of the graphs of # of drivers, # of total active hours per month/week, versus the # of requests, and some basic projections (i.e. "we had 10,000 requests the past week, but we're about to do a massive ad campaign or integrate with a major local venue, so we're expecting 13,000 requests next week"), and the management team could make some decisions on the near-term (next 3-12 months) recruitment efforts.

I just don't want to have the tactic of Uber's endless, almost-desperate, non-stop recruitment. Any job board you look at - "Can't find a job as a Graphic Designer? Be an Uber Partner instead!". It's insane - they're marketing to *everyone*, regardless of the appropriateness of the job, or the earning potential, etc. Search Craigslist for "Uber Partner", you'll see what I mean. There comes a point when your marketing is working against yourself - too many drivers = less money share per driver = unhappier drivers = switching to other platforms or quitting. When a market is saturated, it's time to stop recruiting in it.

I don't think working off the Uber/Lyft numbers would be plausible. Uber is too over-represented, while Lyft is too under-represented. I'm not a statistician or data scientist, but even from my limited understanding, it's clear that at least in the NY Metro market, Uber has just become ridiculous.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

@ Tx Rides: another good idea, thanks. Learning from other people's mistakes is always easier than learning from your own bumps.

Off the top of my head, I would say "lack of marketing". I've not heard of any of these companies, except a very faint reference to BeTransported, somewhere. I'm sure if I go Google it, I'll find them, but they're just not that visible.

Which is why one of my topics right off the bat was, aggressive marketing, including social media & TV networks. People need to know.

I'll definitely research the stories of these companies & try to figure out what's up with them & their failures.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

CNJtrepreneur said:


> I wouldn't make it cheaper than Uber/Lyft, the pricing should be on par or maybe a little more expensive but with reduced spike effect of surges.
> If the TNC would keep track of the local events, such as sports games, concerts, etc, and notify drivers in advance, they should be able to plan things better and maybe show up in the area in advance, reducing the need for surge prices.
> 
> According to my personal opinion + feedback from friends + feedback from several dozen passengers, most people would rather pay a *small* premium for the sake of stability, rather than play the "will this ride cost me $ 5 or $ 15?" game due to surges.


Uber already heavily solicits via text and email in advance of events in a region, yet surge still goes through the roof.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

CNJtrepreneur said:


> @ Tx Rides: another good idea, thanks. Learning from other people's mistakes is always easier than learning from your own bumps.
> 
> Off the top of my head, I would say "lack of marketing". I've not heard of any of these companies, except a very faint reference to BeTransported, somewhere. I'm sure if I go Google it, I'll find them, but they're just not that visible.
> 
> ...


Well Limo Anywhere is widely used across the black car industry, yet Owner/operators have not pushed heavily for the full blown passenger app availability. It is not near the priority one may expect, considering the Uber growth, This is due, in part , to the car service industry's knowledge of the business, demands, and obvious costs associated with "on demand service". We all say we want to be able to provide on-demand to reduce deadhead miles, but few of us care to dedicate full time resources to it because it is costly to do so. It is costly for Uber to do so as well, but they merely spread the costs across drivers, so it is a little more complicated to compute.

My initial high level assessment:

Your target features are noble, The business justifications are valid, but economically...not very likely. The rates you'd have to charge to deliver and support those features could put a Prius well above a black car rate, unless you turn the vehicles into rolling billboards to offset the expenses. Then you are back to taxi status.

I don't anticipate much success across Uber competitors until Uber itself is forced to reveal its TRUE profit margins and concede that their rates are too low and harmful to drivers, thus the economy. Until that happens, I think we will have millions expecting similar peanut fare.


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Topics I would advise exploring:
> 
> What is the success rate for other ride for hire apps, and why are so many slow to spread beyond their birth city?
> Some of the issues you cover have been addressed in black car dispatch apps, yet adoption rate is slow, and often times, their marketing outreach beyond their mother city is weak. Why?
> ...


I think LimoAywhere still doesn't get it. They have the power, but they make everything too difficult and it takes them forever to make a decision and then implementing it And their help area is stupid. Limo Anywhere is not an alternative to Uber because only licensed livery drivers use and they don't show where the cars are and that's what excites the pax. (I would prefer to just be told when my ride is expected to arrive instead of wasting my time looking a car moving toward me on a screen.)

BlackLane pays once a month and that's just not right with them using our money. Uber's help area is limited, canned Q&A. The list goes on and we break down each one.

I have studied most of them intensely and have purchased trials. The most outrageous is FastTrak, IMHO.

Gezzzz, there is a easy way to compete with Uber, I am in the beginning stages of a business plan to help drivers. The biz plan is the key to financing. Financing is the key to hire extremely good programers. I think the drivers will take care of most advertising once launched.

We should all work on this, but not here, we should get a Online Project Management Software so we can share ideas and help each other.

Because I am also a human rights advocate, I try to be non-greedy. I am gearing more toward profit sharing for all drivers.

I think all of you are most awesome! Stay Strong!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

My Cabby said:


> I think LimoAywhere still doesn't get it. They have the power, but they make everything too difficult and it takes them forever to make a decision and then implementing it And their help area is stupid. Limo Anywhere is not an alternative to Uber because only licensed livery drivers use and they don't show where the cars are and that's what excites the pax. (I would prefer to just be told when my ride is expected to arrive instead of wasting my time looking a car moving toward me on a screen.)
> 
> BlackLane pays once a month and that's just not right with them using our money. Uber's help area is limited, canned Q&A. The list goes on and we break down each one.
> 
> ...


LA has a pax app due for release.
Resources are the biggest challenge for LA. They do not have enough development. Huge cost center! I'm not going to work for free, as a developer, BA, or PM. Most skilled resources are not giving it up for free these days, and small operators, particularly single car operators won't spend the support dollars to sustain a viable alternative, which leaves you in bed with data mining, privacy encroaching advertisers.

MadKota had the best chance of making a huge dent, and couldn't. Considering the greed which drives Empire, the fact that they dumped it so close to GA should be a red flag worth investigating, same as the delay in LA pax app.

Food for thought!!


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> LA has a pax app due for release.
> Resources are the biggest challenge for LA. They do not have enough development. Huge cost center! I'm not going to work for free, as a developer, BA, or PM. Most skilled resources are not giving it up for free these days, and small operators, particularly single car operators won't spend the support dollars to sustain a viable alternative, which leaves you in bed with data mining, privacy encroaching advertisers.
> 
> MadKota had the best chance of making a huge dent, and couldn't. Considering the greed which drives Empire, the fact that they dumped it so close to GA should be a red flag worth investigating, same as the delay in LA pax app.
> ...


I'm not familiar with MadKota. Would you enlighten me?


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I like it, but I think you should just do away with the 1-5 star system and come up with something more simple. 

"Excellent" "Good" "Bad" 

Good is ok, bad is not. Excellent can be used with incentives. If your fare cut is 80/20, say for excellent you get 85%. Something to incentivise people to strive for excellent, but also doesn't require perfection. 

"Bad" ratings will not process without a reason why. Unrated trips after 72 hours become "goods"

Drivers can challenge bad reviews, but not every rating. Like the NFL, drivers who successfully challenge bad reviews get to challenge more, whereas drivers who the bad review is justified are able to challenge less frequently.


----------



## Cruisinelli (Dec 19, 2015)

CNJtrepreneur said:


> 2-part question. Just trying to test out the waters...
> 
> 1.) Would you support (donate to or invest in) a brand-new TNC that would have the following differences?
> 
> ...


This is just the female driver perspective, and you may have already taken this into account, but I think it's very important to make female drivers and passengers feel safe in the ride sharing business. Especially since Uber has already come under fire for not doing enough to address those safety concerns.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

When I used to drive during the day when I first started I would get pings to elemntary and middle schools to pick up 8 year olds. Usually kids doing after school stuff or whatever .


----------



## sarah ava (Nov 18, 2015)

yes we support Kickstarter in the replace of Uber.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Well its the only thing that will get my dirt bike started, so yes.


----------



## iamkitkatbar (Nov 17, 2015)

Ability to filter out sub 5mile trips


----------



## Freddie Francisco (Aug 18, 2014)

This is a great idea.Hard to accomplish but with great potential!!!


----------



## Freddie Francisco (Aug 18, 2014)

*Bart McCoyWell-Known Member - read this..*


----------



## UberOCMan (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm in!


----------



## UberDriverSF1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

Are you in? I'm in with a kickstarter investment of 1000 USD...


----------



## SD_Expedition (Dec 10, 2015)

OP PM me.


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

Dude, you are on a forum for Uber drivers, we can barely support ourselves.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

the more options the app has, the more complicated it gets

there's a reason why uber is uber, lyft is lyft. It's not a cop out but the truth.

to build an app like that you have to think structurally and cosmetically (was it that long ago that ubers new redesigned logo made big ripples?)

then there's the maintenance of the app

your ideas while idealistic and I'm certainly not discouraging you (I would even suggest looking at indiegogo) 

It's a really large project to be taking on and so ideally you'd have a testing city to roll out your app on, and then thinking five years ahead, the next cities to roll out in. How to get traction, how to handle the logistics and legal aspect of it, how to form your company (llc seems typical, or do you go for c/s corp?) and how to make sure you're paying the correct taxes and operating with the right permits.

your first post seems more like wishful thinking on a drivers aspect but missing the business mindset to get the app off the ground and keeping that wheel spinning.


----------

